
Using 20 Billion Data Points, Goodreads Will Recommend Your Next Book - johnpaultitlow
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/goodreads_book_recommendation_engine_launched.php#.TnF6dZ1a64U.hackernews
======
dfrankow
They only recommend by genre or shelf, not globally. I don't like.

